# M4 Tele Mastery Bridge



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

From the Jazz Guitar Forum. @Hammertone 's post.
I thought it looked very cool but know nothing about it.

_The Mastery site description is: "The M4 Tele Mastery Bridge features the same solid brass saddles as our M3, but with our unique hard chrome plating not found on any other guitar bridge. Fits guitars originally equipped with a standard (4) hole vintage footprint. With additional holes in the back for top-loading option. Includes four 18-8 stainless steel oval #6 screws."








_


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Wow that looks really cool!
What are the saddles made of?

....I’ll bet that it’s $300 or more 

Nathan


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mastery M4.2 Tele Bridge | Axe... And You Shall Receive

$320.00 +tax (CDN)


----------



## Carey Mercer (Feb 9, 2018)

That's 225 US...

I have one on my telecaster--a parts caster that Chris at Exile music (also of Union pedals) put together with a pine body from a Calgary company. It is a killer sustain tool and looks really nice too


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

You are supposed to be able to set it up for any fretboard radius.

I think you can get them with slots so you can use it with a Bigsby.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Similar to the PRS S2, which I like the looks of too.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Carey Mercer said:


> That's 225 US...


Correct! Missed seeing that.

Thanks...I changed my post.


----------



## Carey Mercer (Feb 9, 2018)

Hammerhands said:


> You are supposed to be able to set it up for any fretboard radius.
> 
> I think you can get them with slots so you can use it with a Bigsby.


Exactly. That’s why I ordered it, from axe and you shall receive, who got it to me in a few days as I remember. I will take a pic when I have a minute...


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Great bridge that does have a very solid sound to it. You get the downward pressure of 3 strings on two adjustment feet which does make for more sustain. 
Pretty easy to adjust to fretboard radius as well. Although, on a 7 1/4 radius, the B and A strings will sit a bit low. 9.5 and flatter work very well.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

laristotle said:


> Similar to the PRS S2, which I like the looks of too.
> 
> View attachment 308494


Where can i buy one of these s2 bridges?
Prs website not helpful


----------

